# Help With Multiple flv files



## vanbizman (Feb 13, 2008)

You guys were all a big help. I 've got the video loaded and playing. I used the variable autostart=true to get it started as soon as the page loaded, and it works fine.

Now I have another question. 
I've got three buttons on the right side of the page that are holding images for 3 additional videos.

Does anyone know what code I need to be able to click on any of these buttons, stop the original movie, and play another in the same space where the original plays?

I get this one solved and I'm away to the races. I know it can be done, I just don't know how.

Thanks!


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

Import the swf files of each of the three movies to the same flv file and then try using the stop and goto and play functions of actionscript. Try this site it may help

www.tutorialoutpost.com


----------



## vanbizman (Feb 13, 2008)

That all sounds good. Only problem is how do I do it? Where can i find an action script like that?


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

Ok let me try to generate a sample code if i can until then keep searching the net you may hit upon something. Give me about 2 days


----------



## vanbizman (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm stil searching but haven't found anything suitable.
How are you doing?


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

Same here! Am having problems with actionscript, So keep trying and so will i if i hit i will post the code for sure rest assured


----------



## rick22 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey.. i am a newbie here... can anyone tell me.. what is an actionscript?


----------



## NEMISIS (Sep 15, 2007)

What you need to do, is use the LOAD & UNLOAD action in order to stop the current video from playing and to load the new video. You first create a Flash template and you need to use the same template for each and every movie you have.

For instance, if you look at my web site I created in Flash you will see a static template with the navigation buttons on the right hand side. When you click these buttons the main background template stays where it is and the new movie file loads on top of the template, for each button that is pressed. The URL also stays the same. So imo, you need to learn the LOAD & UNLOAD movie action. It is complicated and I've not got the time to explain, but try to download a sample file and see how it's done. For me also, having Dreamweaver helps too.

I don't think that having all your video/movie loaded into one file is wise, with a STOP - GOTO action. This makes the file huge and you will need to learn how to make a Pre-Loader. Then again I have no idea what your project is.

My web site = www.amsterdamer.supanet.com


----------



## vanbizman (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi nemisis,

I went to your web site, but it didn't help me out much.
I see WHAT you've done- I just don't see HOW you did it.
My question is WHERE and HOW do I use LOAD, UNLOAD, STOP, GOTO, and NEXT?
I need an actual script that defines this for me.


----------



## NEMISIS (Sep 15, 2007)

Without doubt the LOAD MOVIE action is what you need to learn. Plenty of tutorials on line and it can get slightly complicated but stick with it and you'll soon realise how useful it is and is exactly what you want. The way my web site navigation works, demonstrates exactly how the LOAD MOVIE action works, ie, you click a button and an external Flash file loads into the template, you click another button and the current Flash file vanishes and loads the new file, etc, etc, etc. Everything stays on the same page without a new page loading. Here's a tutorial, but there are loads out there, also you might want to check other tutorials to fully understand what to do.
http://www.layoutgalaxy.com/html/htmnewletter24-page1.htm


----------

